
Vorpal: a framework for interactive CLIs in Node.js - dc2
https://github.com/dthree/vorpal/#
======
keyle
This is cool but I still scratch myself as to what I'd want to use this for.

Most often, I need UI, because I need to be monitoring flowing information +
take action when/where need be.

In that sense, what would be more useful is a framework giving an interface
like the old Norton Commander or Htop. Is there any thing like that in node?

~~~
dc2
The main use I intended for this is to make it ridiculously easy to make
useful developer tools - CLIs come really natural to devs, and so I tried to
make something a ton of people could build off of to make a ton of cool tools.

An example of a project I want to get to using it is a database CLI app - it
can save your credentials, lets you connect to and query the db, give auto-
completed suggestions, etc. This is now really easy to do in Javascript, and
you just couldn't do that before very easily.

On your question, yeah - there is something Norton Commander-ish - it's a
library called blessed, by Christopher Jeffrey, who's pretty boss at CLI apps:

[https://github.com/chjj/blessed](https://github.com/chjj/blessed)

~~~
reed1
I'd love to see that sql cli app of yours. Is that available for public?

~~~
dc2
Ah haha - it's an idea. I have two other Vorpal apps I'm making right now, and
then after they're done that would be the next one I would make.

